# The best volume calculator!



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

This calculator is excellent! It does every shape imagineable.

http://home.comcast.net/~jdieck1/volcalc.html

Dan O


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

great find. I like it. 

Thanks! roud:

the KK


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice, its great becuase it can calculate different types of tank and not jus the standard rectangluar one.


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice find... Finally one that actually looks accurate.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks abit too complex for some people, its kind of all over the place. For one you can understand, click this

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/information/calculate.htm


----------



## fingerlikin (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's another

http://winecountrydiscus.com/conversions/ :wink:


----------



## Ransom (Mar 3, 2006)

otter said:


> It does every shape imagineable.


I didn't see stretch hex or wave on any of these yet


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

Ransom said:


> I didn't see stretch hex or wave on any of these yet


True, I bet you could get real close if you divided the wave into two sections, and used the convex option, and the bowfront option and added them together... what's a "stretch hex"?


----------

